# LAPIERRE Zesty 414



## MarkusChristoph (22. September 2013)

Hallo Lappiere Freunde,
ich habe eine Frage an euch. Das Modell gefällt mir sehr gut, ist jemand hier  im Forum dabei der so ein Bike besitzt, und mir eventuell ein paar erfahrungen sowie was über die Ausstattung sagen kann ?. Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen. Und ob 2600  ein guter Preis momentan ist.

M.f.G

Markus


----------

